# Older Surefire 6P battery advice requested



## TechSamurai (May 22, 2010)

I am a newbie flashlight enthusiast, so I apologize if this is a silly question.

I have just acquired a well worn SureFire 6P, and at the moment it does not work. I am thinking (hoping) that it is just the battery, but I am unsure where to get a replacement battery for this old of a light. I have tried searching for the battery that was inside it, but I have not had any success.

I am also interested in possibly upgrading the lamp and would love to hear some suggestions.

Here are some photos of the 6P:

http://imgur.com/yDHNu.jpg

http://imgur.com/xfBCD.jpg

http://imgur.com/zpssH.jpg

Thanks for any help you can provide!


----------



## Not So Bright (May 22, 2010)

I'm no expert, but looking at the picture of the battery it looks like 2 cr123's in plastic wrap. I would put 2 new cr123's in and give it a try, the lamp is a 6v lamp.


Welcome to CPF


----------



## JNewell (May 22, 2010)

TechSamurai said:


> I am a newbie flashlight enthusiast, so I apologize if this is a silly question.
> 
> I have just acquired a well worn SureFire 6P, and at the moment it does not work. I am thinking (hoping) that it is just the battery, but I am unsure where to get a replacement battery for this old of a light. I have tried searching for the battery that was inside it, but I have not had any success.
> 
> ...


 
First, welcome to CPF.

The 6P is a great light, and still in production. What you have there is actually a battery from a 6v weapon light that was constructed to avoid damage from recoil. You can replace it with any good quality pair of normal 123 lithium primary (non-rechargeable) cells, such as Duracell or SureFire brand cells.

If you are going to discard that battery, and if you're in the US, I'd be interested in acquiring it from you even if it's dead. I've been looking for one to do a post-mortem on.


----------



## Tekno_Cowboy (May 22, 2010)

You can either replace them with a pair of CR123A batteries, or you can have the body bored and use an 18650 Li-ion rechargeable.

I have pretty much the same setup, and it works great for me.


----------



## Mikeg23 (May 23, 2010)

Yes get some good 3 volt batteries online or at you local gun store... as for upgrading the bulb I would go with either a Lumens factory HO-4 bulb or a Fivemega-D26 Bi-Pin socket in MOP with a strion bulb http://https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/190833. 

These are 3.7 volt bulbs that have a similar output to the P60 lamp that comes factory in a Surefire 6P. However with these bulbs in a 6P you would be able to use a rechargeable Li-ion battery which is nice if the light sees alot of use. 

To start with I would just run the light with the factory P60 and some new batteries to see if you like carrying it. Cause I don't think going rechargable would really be worth it unless you use it alot. 

Also there are alot of drop in LED modules that would allow you to use the 3.7 volt rechargeable and the regular non rechargable batteries with out having to change bulbs back and forth. 

Enjoy your light Incandescent Surefires are a thing of beauty!


----------



## Size15's (May 23, 2010)

:welcome:

The first trouble-shooting method is to purchase a pair of new American-made CR123A batteries such as SureFire's own brand SF123As.
You don't need to use the shock isolated battery stick in the 6P.

However, as well as this, I can't be certain from your photos whether the P60 Lamp Assembly centre (+ve) spring contact is how it should be. If you can share a photo of the P60 spring contacts I'll be able to confirm that it looks okay.

The 6P you have is rather old and as such does not have a LockOut TailCap switch. You can not disable the switch of your 6P. It is important (vital) to have this feature, especially if you're going to start playing with higher outputs and rechargeable batteries. SureFire offers this TailCap, called the Z41-BK so that those without them can upgrade.


----------



## TechSamurai (May 23, 2010)

Wow, thanks for the warm welcome and all the replies.

This was indeed used by a police officer for several years before it was given to a friend of mine, so the special battery makes sense.

I did as I was advised and purchased two CR123 batteries, and the light is still not working.

Upon a closer inspection, I saw something that I should have noticed right away. It looks like the battery is not making any connection to the bulb. (Size15's nailed it)


http://imgur.com/RuKbd.jpg

http://imgur.com/8Ayvw.jpg


So it looks like I will be replacing the bulb, and then go from there.

Thanks again!


----------



## yellow (May 23, 2010)

The 6P is one of the most used and most upgraded light.

Runs from 2*CR123 batts ("Photo-batts").

1st upgrade: led *insert*
for a start, try this cheap one here (still nice): http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.32953

2nd: other battery option
(= have the body bored to accomodate a single 18650 sized Li-Ion battery)
seach in sub-forum: _cpf custom and modified_


----------



## Size15's (May 23, 2010)

I knew there was something wrong with the springs - but I didn't expect it to be missing altogether! That would certainly account for it not working!

Rather than replace the P60 with another P60, you may like to consider updating your 6P to an LED. SureFire offers their own called the P60L.
There are several highly regarded aftermarket 'drop-ins' you may also like to consider that I'm sure others will comment on.
Note that getting a LockOut TailCap switch will help prevent accidental activations - especially important to avoid if you adventure into high output territory.


----------



## SimpleIsGood229 (May 23, 2010)

I am very, very happy with Malkoff Devices drop-ins for the 6P. I would suggest the newly-released M61. The output is 260 lumens out-the-front, with a very smooth beam. It's spendy, but worth it. A big bonus with Malkoff, as with Surefire, is that you the customer are always taken care of. I have literally (the dictionary definition--not Jeremy Clarkson's ) never heard of a dissatisfied Malkoff customer.

The Surefire LED module (P60L) is, with all due respect to Mr. *Size15's*, quite dim in my opinion. I thought they were great, but then I decided to take the plunge by getting a Malkoff. I was leery of using a non-Surefire part, but my fear was completely unfounded. I've never looked back.

I say this all as an extremely satisfied Malkoff customer--nothing else.


----------



## JNewell (May 23, 2010)

I am up to my shins in spare unused P60 lamp/reflector assemblies. If you're in the US, I'd be happy to trade one of those for the dead battery assembly. Tried to email or pm you but it's all turned off.


----------



## Chrontius (May 24, 2010)

Word of advice: JNewell's offer is a good one. You still want an LED, though, in addition to a working P60.

I can't speak to the quality of that DX dropin, but it looks like it'd be pretty darn bright, even by modern standards. Heck, it may be brighter than my Malkoff M60. You might consider the (relatively) low powered, wide-angle M60LF that's on sale right now, or you could hold out for the next-generation M61 when they catch up with demand. Trust me (and every other happy customer here) when I say that the only thing anyone _ever_ complains about regarding these products is the price.

Also, that's an awesome vintage light and it's in pretty good shape, considering its history. It'll probably continue to serve you for another decade or two with nothing more than a steady supply of batteries (and maybe an occasional bulb), if you don't lose it.


----------



## TechSamurai (Jun 3, 2010)

I took JNewell up on his offer and I am now the proud owner of a working Surefire 6P!

Thanks to you all for the help, and thanks to JNewell for the prompt trade!


----------



## sw629 (Jun 3, 2010)

I just put a Cree R-2 drop in led from DX in my C2 to try it. It's got a great throw and works very well for me. I can't attest to the Malkoff units but they would be a fantastic upgrade from everything I have read.

Cheers, Will


----------



## Mikeg23 (Jun 3, 2010)

Very sweet I've had a lot of Surefires and the incandescent 6P is one of my favorites followed only by the E2E.


----------



## fishx65 (Jun 3, 2010)

My old 6P sat around for about 13 years before I bored it for an 18650 and dropped in a DX R2 module. It is now my most used torch. 2 18650's, charger and a Cree R2 module should run you around 30 smackers from DX. A few of us have bored our 6 p's with a drill and sandpaper.


----------



## Kindle (Jun 3, 2010)

Congrats on getting the old warhorse up & running!


----------



## Mikeg23 (Jun 3, 2010)

fishx65 said:


> A few of us have bored our 6 p's with a drill and sandpaper.



Haha I did mine with a dremel tool using the drum sander... That thing would get hot!


----------



## jimmy1970 (Jun 3, 2010)

*A picture of an old 6P like yours with a Malkoff M61 installed (the light on the left). (Upgrade from 65 lumens to 260 lumens with twice the runtime!!) - IMHO, well worth the expense & no more incan. bulb changes!!*


----------

